# Let's talk slings (AGAIN)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Looking for a single point sling for my evil black rifle (that I may or may not have).

Bought a 2 point sling on Amazon and it wasn't what I was looking for (I'll use it on another gun). It was cheap so I got what I paid for. Decided I wanted to go with a single point with some type of quick release.

Looking to spend $30-45. Any suggestions welcome.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a couple of magpul quick connect gen 4 slings that work ok. I have not found the perfect sling yet. Sorta like holsters.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@Sasquatch

You should be able to find an illegal to carry your evil black rifle (that you may or may not have) for waaaaaaay less than $30-40 (600 to 900 Pesos)

Slip


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Try to find a sling that floats so you don't lose the rifle again.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Are you SURE you want a single point sling?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Are you SURE you want a single point sling?


After doing quite a bit of research I think that will suit me best. I don't have a lot of experience with them since before I got the evil black rifle (that I may or may not have) I only had a shotgun.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Kindly keep us posted on this issue. I would like a simple sling for my shotgun. I liked the one that Michael Douglas toted in Romancing the Stone. He carried it upside down over his right shoulder and just flip it up to shoot bad guys. Walking the streets in a end of the world scenario think a person would look less threatening to have a long gun over the shoulder than holding it in the hand. Not at tiring eiher most likely.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Unless you are going to be doing a lot of foot patrolling through varied terrain while wearing 70+ pounds of other gear, all you need is a plain old GI web sling.
Properly adjusted you can carry your rifle and immediately transition into what the Army calls the Combat Sling.
Find an old soldier, and ask him to show you. Heck, there is probably youtubes on the subject.
https://www.charleyssurplus.com/cat...niversal-combo-sling-ch-chm1m16/category/267/
You can even use this to African Carry.

I prefer the WWII OD Green cotton web slings for the Garand and 1903A3, but they're almost gone now. The link above is for the same type sling.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Kindly keep us posted on this issue. I would like a simple sling for my shotgun. I liked the one that Michael Douglas toted in Romancing the Stone. He carried it upside down over his right shoulder and just flip it up to shoot bad guys. Walking the streets in a end of the world scenario think a person would look less threatening to have a long gun over the shoulder than holding it in the hand. Not at tiring eiher most likely.


Wearing the weapon on your weak side, hanging upside down under your arm, with one hand on the weapon is known as African Carry. You can instantly mount it to your other shoulder while simultaneously grasping the stock's wrist with your shooting hand.
Is this what you're thinking of?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Are you SURE you want a single point sling?


Please let me know the pros or cons of carrying with a single point. Like I said I'm new to this so any info you're willing to share is appreciated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK ladies, its a damn sling for Heaven's sake!

One gun that I most likely have owned the longest time is a single shot .22. I have a leather sling that's been on it for well over 40 years. I rarely carry it more than a couple of hundred yards or so at a time. More often than not, I don't even use the sling. Hell, I'm amazed that the damn thing hasn't dry rotted.

On my "evil black rifles that I may or may not own" I have a handful of slings ranging from the GI type of sling that RPD mentions above to newfangled Tactical Single and Double point slings. Again, unless I'm carrying a gaggle of other shit, I rarely use the sling.

When SHTF occurs, I'm pretty damn sure the slings will come in handy, single point, double point, old fashioned or new fangled, I'll be glad I have at least a couple of them!

So Sasq, buy at least 3 or 4 slings and lets move the hell on to another subject...like bashing newbies or muslimes! 

Thanks!

Slip!:vs_wave:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OK ladies, its a damn sling for Heaven's sake!
> 
> One gun that I most likely have owned the longest time is a single shot .22. I have a leather sling that's been on it for well over 40 years. I rarely carry it more than a couple of hundred yards or so at a time. More often than not, I don't even use the sling. Hell, I'm amazed that the damn thing hasn't dry rotted.
> 
> ...


Thinking I might just tie a rope around it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Please let me know the pros or cons of carrying with a single point. Like I said I'm new to this so any info you're willing to share is appreciated.


Well, as good ole "Mr. Pike" correctly points out its just a sling so just buy it a a few more. My aversion to a single point sling (on a carbine - a pistol might be better) is its just so damn clumsy. I've run carbine courses with one (bungee style) and got beat up with the rifle and damn near tripped over it too. Now, I'm just a regular guy - not a spec ops warrior but fail to see how its design is superior over a quality, quick release two point model (VTAC, Magpul, Blue Force Gear, etc). BUT ... but, but, but, back to Slip's point, buy one and then buy some more.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Wearing the weapon on your weak side, hanging upside down under your arm, with one hand on the weapon is known as African Carry. You can instantly mount it to your other shoulder while simultaneously grasping the stock's wrist with your shooting hand.
> Is this what you're thinking of?


Wow..thanks. I like the sound of that. Give the strong hand an option to grab the pistolo too. lol. I am writing this info down. I think Michael Douglas carried his slung over the strong side and they say it was an 870 but swear in one sequel it go turned into a square back Browning looking thing.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Really?? 

Sling advice?

If you’re carrying a rifle be ready to use it.

you know what a sling tells me?
Guys willing to back down.

Lol be crafty make one out of para cord!! My father used to carry a single shot Stevens over his shoulder with a rawhide shoelace. Worked for 20 years LOL no combat but plenty of walking!


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

We also use Magpol quick connect slings rigged for single point connect.. They drag a bit across the back when pulling up to shoulder but I think all single point slings will.. From what I understand they will also work as a traditional 2 point sling but since one attachment point is at the sling plate at the base of the buffer tube I don't think the attachment point would work well for over the shoulder on the back carry. The Magpol sling can be disconnected either by the quick connect button at the AR sling plate or a nylon snap clip a few inches from the sling plate. They are well made but a bit expensive. especially since sling plates that a quick disconnect fitting will work with are also expensive.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I use a magpul single point and a OEM Sig 2 point on my ARs. Single is more comfortable and simpler to use for my use..
I do like the single points with bungee incorporated. https://www.tacticallink.com/Stealth_Bungee_Single_Point_Sling.html


----------



## Wedrownik (Sep 22, 2020)

I will start with one of my favourite sayings: opinions are like assholes: everyone has one and they all stink.

Yes, I know I'm dredging up an old thread, but I'm a newcomer to the forum and I'm looking around to see what all I can learn.... Anyways... My stinking opinions is that one has to use what they can get their hands on and make it work. And if they can preplan, they can make the best out of what's available.

For my carbine I have one of these:
https://blackhawk.com/multi-point-qd-stretch-black/

This is like the best of all world's... You can make it a single point, a two point.... They are also not the only one that make it like that... Just don't buy the cheap knockoffs from China as their attachments slip out.

Single point is good for when you're engaging and need to quickly switch out to your sidearm and don't wanna leave the long gun behind...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I am Old Army. 1960's Army, trained by soldiers of Korean War vintage.
A sling is not just a device to carry the weapon, it is used as an aid to accurate shooting.
In fact, walking in a dangerous area we carried the rifle at port arms, no sling used.

A quick, short vid on the "combat sling"


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Like RPD, I use USGI cotton GI web slings, been using them for 60 years on all my rifles.

Used them in competition all the time.

The only long gun that does not have on one is my 34 which sports an M-60 sling plus one sniper.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don’t use slings so I’m tapping out.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I am not what one would call coordinated and I am also spatially challenged. I have slings for my carbines, but my husband has to show me how to put it on every time and if I ever needed to fire quickly, I'd surely get tangled up in the thing and shoot myself in the foot. I just pray that I'm never in a situation where I have to walk while carrying a carbine.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've used latigo slings since I got my first real rifle (pre-64 M70 06). Carried that rifle years of deer hunting and put ? thousands rounds through it.

The latigo slings adjust quickly without any fuss:

"Simply stating fact, the Brownell LATIGO Sling is the first sling ever offered shooters that does not require an assortment of hooks, laces or gimmicks to give you quick, positive setting of any length sling desired. Nothing to fumble with in cold weather, nothing you have to stop and figure out each time you want to change length. And, once you set the LATIGO Sling to the length you want for shooting, it will not slip out of that position. Yet, you can instantly change the sling length to any position wanted just by following the instructions."

https://www.brownells.com/shooting-accessories/slings-sling-swivels/slings/quick-set-latigo-sling-prod1180.aspx


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Wedrownik said:


> I will start with one of my favourite sayings: opinions are like assholes: everyone has one and they all stink.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm dredging up an old thread, but I'm a newcomer to the forum and I'm looking around to see what all I can learn.... Anyways... My stinking opinions is that one has to use what they can get their hands on and make it work. And if they can preplan, they can make the best out of what's available.
> 
> ...


There is really not anything that a single-point sling does that a 2-point does not do better. But, as Slippy said early on, and you allude to as well, its a sling. Get what you can and make it work for you. I have a variety of slings for my various rifles, but am running a VTAC on AR.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I am Old Army. 1960's Army, trained by soldiers of Korean War vintage.
> A sling is not just a device to carry the weapon, it is used as an aid to accurate shooting.
> In fact, walking in a dangerous area we carried the rifle at port arms, no sling used.
> 
> A quick, short vid on the "combat sling"


Most of the younger generation do not even know about this. Everyone is so "tactical" now. I say beware the man that has primarily HAD to use his rifle to put meat on the table. That man is likely not going to miss.

An aside, that is a pretty laminate on that 700 in the video!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

paulag1955 said:


> I am not what one would call coordinated and I am also spatially challenged. I have slings for my carbines, but my husband has to show me how to put it on every time and if I ever needed to fire quickly, I'd surely get tangled up in the thing and shoot myself in the foot. I just pray that I'm never in a situation where I have to walk while carrying a carbine.


Practice. Muscle memory is a beautiful thing!!! :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sling is a tool. Tools require you to use them to get good with them


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That Kyle Rittenhouse kid who got attacked by the marxists in Kenosha, WI had a sling on his AR15 and when he fell and the marxist grabbed his rifle and attempted to relieve Kyle of his weapon...unsuccessfully, I might add, the kid was able to shoot and kill one marxist and wound another 2 or so and he kept his weapon. Dead and Wounded Marxists and a Kept Weapon? Thats a Win Win in my book!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have various slings for all my rifles. I don't usually have the slings on them when they are resting here at the house or relaxing in their safes. :vs_smile: I try to practice working my carbines with sling attached on occasion. Which reminds me, I should get some practice in later today. I may need to sharpen up come Tuesday. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Weapons of mine that wear slings - 1943 Inland M1 Carbine, Romanian AK, 91/30 Mosin Nagant, M44 Mosin Nagant, US Model 1903A3 Springfield, M1 Garand, SA M1A, Ruger Mini 14, Savage 93 bolt action 22 magnum, Remington 7400, H&R Topper .410 shotgun, and probably some I've forgotten off the top of my head.
(Note - ZERO AR's in my armory:vs_laugh

Each and every one is a plain two point. The military rifles wear military issue cotton web slings, the civilians wear leather.
The one exception to my "plain jane" mantra is the US M-1907 leather sling on my 1903A3. That is for period correctness, but I do not use it in the elaborate manner it was designed for. That is only possible on the target range, I use the combat sling method instead.

Question - if you are all entwined in one of those "tactical" slings, your position is being over run, your magazine is empty and you do not even have the time to change mags, how do you give them the bayonet? You are so hooked to the weapon you can not even bayonet fight.
(You DO have bayonets for your fighting rifles, right?)


----------

